# Boning my shoes



## conductor (Mar 1, 2010)

Sorry couldn't resist using that thread title!

Anyway, I recently picked up a deer bone from an online retailer and tried it out on my ebay'ed shell Aldens. Good results I think. The shoe on the left has been boned, the one on the right is next. Used some Venitian shoe cream to lubricate the surfaces, wiped away the excess when done, followed by some brushing and wiping with a soft cloth.

Immature comments expected. :tongue2:


----------



## straw sandals (Apr 14, 2010)

I don't exactly understand what you did to achieve those results, but they look great. Would you please elaborate?


----------



## mr.v (Sep 26, 2011)

I saw a lady use a deer bone to remove scufs in a YouTube video and have been wanting to try it on my shells. Where did you get the bone?


----------



## TommyDawg (Jan 6, 2008)

So you're talking about a real bone being used on your shoes? Thats interesting. I've heard of baseball players boning thier bats, but never shoes. The shoe looks great, by the way (dont forget to do the other one!)
Tom


----------



## Patrick06790 (Apr 10, 2005)

I asked a friend who hunts if he has any deer bones handy. 

"Why?" he asked.

I thought about telling him about boning my shoes, and quickly rejected it in favor of a more feasible explanation — voodoo.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

conductor said:


> Sorry couldn't resist using that thread title!
> 
> Anyway, I recently picked up a deer bone from an online retailer and tried it out on my ebay'ed shell Aldens. Good results I think. The shoe on the left has been boned, the one on the right is next. Used some Venitian shoe cream to lubricate the surfaces, wiped away the excess when done, followed by some brushing and wiping with a soft cloth.
> 
> Immature comments expected. :tongue2:


Indeed, while you are boning your shell cords, my seemingly insatiable desire for the next pair is boning my checking account balance rather badly! However, the result of your efforts go way beyond just impressive! LOL. Do you hire out and would that make you a "gentleman of the evening?" ROFALOL 

PS: Well he did say immature comments expected...and I really hate to disappoint!


----------



## filfoster (Aug 23, 2011)

Worst thread title ever?


----------



## WouldaShoulda (Aug 5, 2009)

conductor said:


> Immature comments expected. :tongue2:


If I got just half the results with my wife as you had with those shoes...


----------



## conductor (Mar 1, 2010)

I used a deer bone specifically designed to remove scuffs from leathe.

The procedure is as follows:

1. brush shoes to remove any dirt, etc.

2. Apply venetian cream to the are you're going to work on. Enough to allow the bone to move without scratch the leather.

3. With shoe trees in use the long flat section of the bone and push quite hard while move back and forth over the shoe in the area you want to smooth/polish.

4. Wipe away excess venetian cream, brush and polish with a soft cloth.

3.


straw sandals said:


> I don't exactly understand what you did to achieve those results, but they look great. Would you please elaborate?


----------



## conductor (Mar 1, 2010)

UPDATE:

Upon wearing the shoes for a few hours today the creases came back looking just about as deep as before. However the texture in the creases was smoother. I'll have to try this a bit and see what the results are.


----------



## zzdocxx (Sep 26, 2011)

WouldaShoulda said:


> If I got just half the results with my wife as you had with those shoes...


 OK that was funny.



conductor said:


> I used a deer bone specifically designed to remove scuffs from leathe.


Like this?

https://store.asuitablewardrobe.net/deerpolishingbone.aspx


----------



## straw sandals (Apr 14, 2010)

This is intriguing. I'm interested to see if the bone will really make a difference; $36 is a bit steep if it doesn't banish the creases for more than a few hours...



conductor said:


> UPDATE:
> 
> Upon wearing the shoes for a few hours today the creases came back looking just about as deep as before. However the texture in the creases was smoother. I'll have to try this a bit and see what the results are.


----------



## SconnieTrad (Mar 16, 2011)

It is too late for this year, but I will have to remember to save the foreleg bones from any deer I shoot next year. Here I have been letting my dog gnaw on them!


----------



## The Rambler (Feb 18, 2010)

I'd never heard of using venetian as a lubricant when boning. (oh dear, more double-entendre) My understanding has been that 1) boning applies firm even pressure to irregularities - this can also be achieved with a large spoon bottom, and 2) the deer bone exudes a little oil, which is good for the leather. I wonder if the venetian effects that?


----------



## 32rollandrock (May 1, 2008)

$36 for a deer bone? Hmmm. That's almost $160 per Bambi, presuming there are four suitable leg bones per animal. I've just notified my hunter friend who bags a few each season, one of which ends up in my freezer. I'm thinking $25 CONUS.



straw sandals said:


> This is intriguing. I'm interested to see if the bone will really make a difference; $36 is a bit steep if it doesn't banish the creases for more than a few hours...


----------



## joenobody0 (Jun 30, 2009)

The Rambler said:


> I'd never heard of using venetian as a lubricant when boning. (oh dear, more double-entendre) My understanding has been that 1) boning applies firm even pressure to irregularities - this can also be achieved with a large spoon bottom, and 2) the deer bone exudes a little oil, which is good for the leather. I wonder if the venetian effects that?


I've used the spoon before. It took a long time but it worked. I really think that it's a build up of heat that does it. That spoon got really warm. When it went over the creases I think the warmth made the pull up either spread over the whole shoe, or get absorbed back into the leather. It made the creases relax without a doubt as well.

The problem with the spoon on heavily creased shoes, is that it's hard to run the spoon over the creases without digging in the edge. This will cause scratching of the leather. I think the deer bone would be better in this way.


----------



## SconnieTrad (Mar 16, 2011)

32rollandrock said:


> $36 for a deer bone? Hmmm. That's almost $160 per Bambi, presuming there are four suitable leg bones per animal. I've just notified my hunter friend who bags a few each season, one of which ends up in my freezer. I'm thinking $25 CONUS.


This is merely a guess but the bone on A Suitable Wardrobe looks like a tibia, maybe from the rear leg? I think we should sell rear leg tibias for $30, foreleg tibias for $25, and for the "budget boner", a fibula for $15.

I know approximately 30 deer hunters, and am also in good with my local butcher (who processes deer during the fall). I could get a truckload of deer lower legs for free. we just need to get all of the menswear bloggers to start talking about this and I think we have ourselves a business.

Also, our leg bones are "Organic, Free-range Polishing Bones"


----------



## 32rollandrock (May 1, 2008)

Yes, my hunter friend will be saving legs, and I will also be getting in touch with processors in the area. Potential customers should know that grain-fed deer, the sort harvested in Illinois farm country, are far superior to creatures found in wooded areas, where less-abundant and less-rich food stock makes for bones suitable for bats but lacking in key minerals, vitamins, oils and laninactic acids that are key to premium polishing materials. Don't settle for second-rate: Boners in the know bone best when they bone with bones born in Illinois.



SconnieTrad said:


> This is merely a guess but the bone on A Suitable Wardrobe looks like a tibia, maybe from the rear leg? I think we should sell rear leg tibias for $30, foreleg tibias for $25, and for the "budget boner", a fibula for $15.
> 
> I know approximately 30 deer hunters, and am also in good with my local butcher (who processes deer during the fall). I could get a truckload of deer lower legs for free. we just need to get all of the menswear bloggers to start talking about this and I think we have ourselves a business.
> 
> Also, our leg bones are "Organic, Free-range Polishing Bones"


----------



## conductor (Mar 1, 2010)

zzdocxx said:


> OK that was funny.
> 
> Like this?
> 
> https://store.asuitablewardrobe.net/deerpolishingbone.aspx


Yep. That's the one.


----------



## TheGreatTwizz (Oct 27, 2010)

32rollandrock said:


> Yes, my hunter friend will be saving legs, and I will also be getting in touch with processors in the area. Potential customers should know that grain-fed deer, the sort harvested in Illinois farm country, are far superior to creatures found in wooded areas, where less-abundant and less-rich food stock makes for bones suitable for bats but lacking in key minerals, vitamins, oils and laninactic acids that are key to premium polishing materials. Don't settle for second-rate: Boners in the know bone best when they bone with bones born in Illinois.


Now that, my friend, was exceptional.


----------



## 32rollandrock (May 1, 2008)

How many should I put you down for?



TheGreatTwizz said:


> Now that, my friend, was exceptional.


----------



## SconnieTrad (Mar 16, 2011)

32rollandrock said:


> ... Don't settle for second-rate: Boners in the know bone best when they bone with bones born in Illinois.


I thought we had a partnership in mind, then you had to inject some cross-border rivalry! 

Don't be fooled, friends. Bones from those genetically-modified corn eating Illinois deer can't be trusted. You might as well buy bones from Monsanto!

Northern deer thrive on spruce, alder, and other plants that are abundant with those essential oils found only in nature, and that are key to a well-conditioned shoe. (Although Illinois deer may have us beat on laninactic acids, more research is required)


----------



## The Rambler (Feb 18, 2010)

joenobody0 said:


> I've used the spoon before. It took a long time but it worked. I really think that it's a build up of heat that does it. That spoon got really warm. When it went over the creases I think the warmth made the pull up either spread over the whole shoe, or get absorbed back into the leather. It made the creases relax without a doubt as well.


agreed, I should have mentioned that the spoon method, passed on to me by Pentheos, begins with leaving the spoon in very hot water for a couple of minutes. It actually worked well for me, using a spoon large enough to help with the edge digging in danger.


----------



## WouldaShoulda (Aug 5, 2009)

SconnieTrad said:


> Don't be fooled, friends. Bones from those genetically-modified corn eating Illinois deer can't be trusted. You might as well buy bones from Monsanto!


That's why I buy Amish!!

These Citified Neuveau-boners know nothing.


----------



## SconnieTrad (Mar 16, 2011)

WouldaShoulda said:


> That's why I buy Amish!!


You can use Amish bones to polish shoes, too?


----------



## WouldaShoulda (Aug 5, 2009)

SconnieTrad said:


> You can use Amish bones to polish shoes, too?


I suggest being very quiet whilst digging them up.


----------



## J. Andrew (Nov 19, 2009)

wow. Great thread. People phoning it in this week at the office?


----------



## Mike Petrik (Jul 5, 2005)

filfoster said:


> Worst thread title ever?


I think so, yes. First thought was Rex Ryan has gone from weird to bizarre and is now posting on Ask Andy.


----------



## 32rollandrock (May 1, 2008)

WouldaShoulda said:


> That's why I buy Amish!!


I can get Amish bones, but those are recommended for calfskin as opposed to shell cordovan--it's bad juju to mix horse with buggy owner.


----------



## zzdocxx (Sep 26, 2011)

32rollandrock said:


> I'm thinking $25 CONUS.


You could market these new, lower-cost bones through retailers such as Joseph A. Bank.


----------



## WouldaShoulda (Aug 5, 2009)

zzdocxx said:


> You could market these new, lower-cost bones through retailers such as Joseph A. Bank.


JAB bones were alright when they used to be made in Baltimore, now of course they just peddle cheap Chinese bones. 



J. Andrew said:


> wow. Great thread. People phoning it in this week at the office?


That's what Christmas is all about, Charlie Brown!!


----------



## 32rollandrock (May 1, 2008)

zzdocxx said:


> I see a partnership for low-cost bones with Joseph A. Bank in your future.


BUY ONE TIBULA, GET FEMUR AND RIB ABSOLUTELY FREE, ONLY FROM JOSEPH A. BONE!


----------



## filfoster (Aug 23, 2011)

Mike Petrik said:


> I think so, yes. First thought was Rex Ryan has gone from weird to bizarre and is now posting on Ask Andy.


:biggrin:


----------



## TheGreatTwizz (Oct 27, 2010)

32rollandrock said:


> How many should I put you down for?


I suspect I should have one for each color, as well as one for my Chromexcel boots. So in that case, 4. With the JAB special, can I get some venison steaks thrown in too?

Let me know when the Amish ones become available. I'll use those for my black calf.


----------



## 32rollandrock (May 1, 2008)

^^

If you'd eat venison from JAB, you're braver than me.


----------



## joenobody0 (Jun 30, 2009)

32rollandrock said:


> ^^
> 
> If you'd eat venison from JAB, you're braver than me.


The freshest meat you can import from China!


----------



## J. Andrew (Nov 19, 2009)

joenobody0 said:


> The freshest meat you can import from China!


Reminds me of a recent quote from "The League" 
"If you can't afford a porterhouse, then you deserve hepatitis"


----------



## Sree (Jan 1, 2012)

https://gettingputtogether.wordpress.com/2012/01/02/polished-shoes-2/
Hi, this is my first post. I just tried the 'hot spoon method' per Penthio, except I used a rounded knife handle after immersing it in hot water. I was thinking about buying a deer bone, so I tried this method first. I rubbed it into the creases and the residual water was enough for lubrication, then I brushed it.
The results came out very good, as shown in the picture.

I don't have 'before' pictures, but this is a 10 month old pair of BrooksBrothers Alden Cordovan. I kept them in trees, but the creases had developed an unsightly lightened color with a rougher texture. I assumed this was wax or oil extruded from the leather, but it would not come out with brushing.

I think the hot spoon method works because of the heat, which might melt/soften the oil and let it go back into the leather. Just my guess. I will see how long the results last after wearing them again.

P.S. I couldn't upload the picture. How do I add a picture to my post?


----------



## 32rollandrock (May 1, 2008)

It's one or the other--you would not want to combine boning with hot spooning. That's asking for trouble.



Sree said:


> Hi, this is my first post. I just tried the 'hot spoon method' per Penthio, except I used a rounded knife handle after immersing it in hot water. I was thinking about buying a deer bone, so I tried this method first. I rubbed it into the creases and the residual water was enough for lubrication, then I brushed it.
> The results came out very good, as shown in the picture.
> 
> I don't have 'before' pictures, but this is a 10 month old pair of BrooksBrothers Alden Cordovan. I kept them in trees, but the creases had developed an unsightly lightened color with a rougher texture. I assumed this was wax or oil extruded from the leather, but it would not come out with brushing.
> ...


----------



## turban1 (May 29, 2008)

*drumsticks for the impecunious boner?*

I get them at no extra charge from Col. Sanders.

How can a shoe tell from where the bone came?


----------

